# A Long Thanksgiving Dinner - by Mandylover (~BHM, ~BBW, Explicit ~Sex, Stuffing)



## mandylover (Nov 28, 2007)

_~BHM, ~BBW, Explicit ~Sex, Stuffing _- Leftovers aren't an issue in this household!
​*A Long Thanksgiving Dinner*

*by Mandylover*
​
We had a plan for Thanksgiving dinner, a nice long relaxing meal. Appetizers at noon, dessert at 5. That way, no one would be too full and it's better for the digestion anyway. That was the plan.

My wife was cooking for days ahead of time. We were having the whole family over, so there was tons of food. As our guests arrived, cocktails were served and munchies were munched. Come noon, we all sat down for our first course of soup. Seconds and thirds were had; so much for everything in moderation. But it's Thanksgiving, this is what's supposed to happen.

As everyone munched on the bread on the table, the next course was readied. A tasty skewer of meat and veggies. A little non traditional food never hurt. Everyone had a few, why any less? By the end, hands were on bellies, guests already murmuring, "getting a little full." I started to think my wife's plan wasn't going to work. We haven't even served dinner yet and people were slowing down. 

Now, I was okay at this point. No small guy, my belly was up for the challenge. At 60 inches, there was plenty of room, I thought. My family wasn't too happy about my current weight, but that's another story.

On to dinner around 2. Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green beans, casserole, gravy, cranberry sauce. More than you could imagine; the table was full and the counter was full. And around went the plates. One helping down then a second. At this point people started putting their napkins on their plates to try and stop, which was a joke. They kept picking at what was on their plates and what was on the table. This was around 3:30. 

I had a few more servings, but even I was getting full, my belly stretching tight. Around 4 I had to call it quits. But everyone was so stuffed that no one felt like clearing the table, so the picking and the nibbling continued. There was no room, but we were putting it somewhere.

Before we knew it, 5 o' clock. Time for dessert and everyone was still eating. Ooops. Well, the pies came out. Pumpkin, apple, banana cream. Multiples of each. And everyone had at least a taste or a few pieces. I had a piece of each. And then another piece of each. What was I thinking. I was so stuffed it hurt; I could barely move. I had binged like never before for all to see. And I just sat at the table for next hour or so while people decided to head home. 

Around 7 everyone had headed out and I was still at the table. My pants had been unbuttoned long ago, and my belly hung from under my shirt. My wife was stuffed too, but she didn't have the space I did...so she couldn't have known how I felt. She asked me to help her put away the leftovers, but I said I didn't want to..I just wanted to sit there.

And then she surprised me. She said, "Fine, you can sit there, but you're going to help me put away these leftovers."

I was perplexed. The table was still full of food, and she sat down in the chair next to me. She grabbed the nearest serving dish, which happened to be mashed potatoes. There was a lot left over. She sat the dish on top of my belly, took some potatoes in her hand and pushed it in my mouth. I swallowed. 

"What are you doing?" I asked.

"Putting away the leftovers, in you," she replied. "I don't want these leftovers hanging around all week, so we're eating them now. Well, you're eating most of them."

With that, she picked up my hand and put it into the potatoes and then pushed it into my mouth. Then she picked up more, and then into my mouth. 

I didn't know where I was going to put all this, but I kept eating. In half an hour the potatoes were gone. My hand caressed my tight belly.

"You're crazy," I said.

With that, she grabbed the next plate, green beans...and sat it on my belly. Her other hand fell to my crotch, I shuddered.

"Like it or not, all of this is going into your belly tonight. So you might as well like it," she said.

With that, I started to shovel the green beans into my mouth as she occasionally massaged my crotch. I was in a trance, just continually pushing food into my mouth. Half an hour later, they were gone.

This continued until we got to the stuffing and turkey. At this point my belly was so bloated I could just lower my head into the food sitting on it. So I did. I would eat some stuffing and turkey, tilt my head back and let her pour gravy in my mouth to wash it down. It must have taken an hour and a half, but I ate it.

All along the way, she would have some of the food as well. She kept her modest belly well stuffed. But she could still move; I lost that ability a few hours ago. Pinned to the chair by my gigantic belly and my trance with the food. 

"Well, all that's left is the pies," she said. 

I was drunk on food at this point. I couldn't believe what she was saying, but I just kept eating. She put each of the leftover pies on my belly, one after another. I just dropped my face into each and chewed. Everyone once in awhile, she would lift my head up and spray whipped cream into my mouth. Then she'd have some herself. 

I was a mess. She had taken my shirt and pants off toward the beginning. I think she knew where this would end up. I was covered with food, and my belly was beyond full. If I had to guess, it was distended up to more than 75 inches. 

"What did you do to me?" I said.

"Just having a little fun," she said. "And now it's time for me to have some fun."

With that, she went into the bedroom and came out with her favorite vibrator.

"You're in no state to do anything," she said. "So I guess I'll have to take care of myself." I just nodded.

She took off her clothes, but left her panties. All that food did a job on her; her belly was more of a spare tire than usual. She turned on her vibrator, slid it inside herself, and then pulled up her panties to keep it in place. As she started to moan she bent over and started to lick all the food off my belly. It was a meal in itself.

It must have taken her 15 minutes to clean me off with her tongue. She realized how much she just ate as she slinked to the floor in front of me. 

She held her now bloated belly. I'd been hard for hours now, my belly pressing on my penis, the blue balls ridiculous. But it was nothing compared to the pain in my belly. She pushed her head up under my belly, and I groaned. With that she slipped my hard shaft into her mouth. All the while her vibrator was still doing its job. It didn't take long. Within a few minutes I was filling her with semen. My body shook slightly as I pumped my load into her mouth.

After a few minutes she came back up and sat on her chair, switching off her vibrator. "Looks like weren't done with the leftovers," she said.


----------

